# Has anyone found Ezekiel Bread in Canada?



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Would love to try it.


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

Somebody did and for the life of me I couldn't find the post that had the phone number for a distributor in Canada, hopefully they will reply. I would look for something with the same ingredient and no flour - it's 100% flour free. I copied the ingredients from their web site.Organic Sprouted Wheat, Organic Sprouted Barley, Organic Sprouted Millet, Malted Barley, Organic Sprouted Lentils, Organic Sprouted Soybeans, Organic Spelt, Filtered Water, Fresh Yeast, Sea Salt.To look at the ingredients, you would think it tastes yucky, but it's actually good. If you can find a bread similar and again - no flour, it might work just the same.


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

Food for Life bread in Canada (Mark Blumenthal ### 514-696-1417). He just got the distributorship and if you call him, he is quite helpful. Unfortunately for me, the place in my area was closed for holidays so I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Thanks you guys, I'm going to do some detective work this week...


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

Remedy, I have done something stupid and I wonder if you could do me a favour. I called the contact, he called me back long distance and gave me the name of the contact in my area (Vancouver) but they were closed for holidays as I said. Now I can't find where I filed that info! You are in the same area as I so I wondered if you could please let me know by email the name of the place in Richmond that is distributing it out here. I would really appreciate it. My email address is me3vanc###yahoo.ca.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Hey there: Actually, I'm in Ontario. I'm going to try the health food stores around, but if I have no luck, I'll call the number and ask about possible distributors...Anything you want me to ask if I do?


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Hey, me3! I just emailed you!!This bread sounds really great... I'd love to try it, if someone can find out how or where to get some.


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Remedy,Are you in Toronto? If so, the Big Carrot at Danforth and Chester has the bread







If not, I found another brand that has the exact same ingredients/nutrients. I'm going to get some next week so if you have trouble finding the Food For Life brand maybe you can find the other brand.Fiona


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

Sorry, Remedy I thought you were Wes Coast for some reason. that's OK, I'll phone the distributor if I can't find where I filed the info - I have absolutely no idea what I did with it but it should turn up soon.Spirit - emailed you back![This message has been edited by me3 (edited 09-10-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2000)

I actually send an e-mail to them on this topic. Here is the response:--------8<------------------8<------Thank you for your interest in our Food For Life products. We have just started distributing our products in Canada, call Mark Blumenthal+at 514-696-1417 he is our broker, he can let you know where the product is+being placed. Thank you,Stephanie----


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

If you can't find it, there are some recipes on the net. I think someone posted one here awhile back. (Nothing like pounding dough for some stress relief!!)


----------



## Food For Lifer (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello everyone. I work for Food For Life Baking Company located in Corona, Ca. I have a generalized listing that may help some of you find the bread. As stated above you can contact Mark Blumenthal but here is the list...

Loblaws - Nationally

Sobeys - Nationally

Food Smith - Toronto

A&P - East/West

Overwaitee - BC

Safeway Markets

Nutters

Nature's Fare - Langley, BC

Heart Beets

The Real Canadian Super Store

Big Carrot - Toronto

******Now remember this bread has no preservatives and will be located in most retail estblishments FROZEN section********

Hope this was helpful!


----------

